

Ask HN: Review my Google Buzz jQuery plugin and web service - pufuwozu
http://jquery-buzzbee.appspot.com/

======
simonw
You appear to be using the cross-domain XHR stuff that's only really supported
by very recent browsers. Since you're hosting your own proxy for the script
anyway you'd be better off having the proxy convert the XML in to JSON and
serving it up using JSON-P so it works reliably cross-domain.

Your plugin hard-codes the HTML that's used to display the buzzes. While
that's convenient, it's also inflexible. I would suggest splitting the logic
up in to two parts - one that gets the recent buzzes and turns them in to
JavaScript data structures, and one that takes those data structures and
formats them as HTML. That way people who want to do their own processing /
formatting of the Buzz data can still use the first half of your plugin.

